# Leicesters Bow string railway bridge.



## waynezbitz1 (Sep 11, 2009)

This may not be the place to post this in fact it may not be the site to post this either but this subject is close to a few of the leicester guys hearts.

On saturday 12 of september there will be a protest in bede park in leicester protesting against the demolition of this lovely bow string bridge situated in the city.
its on of the very few bow string bridges left of its kind and also one of the very few bridges left in leeicster built for the Great Central Railway.

leciester city council have sold this bridge for £1 yes thats only one pound to demonfort university for them to demolish to make way for a new eyesore of a sports complex. the bridge itself spans a main road and the river soar so the land gain is very minimull.

and to make matters worse the council have sold the bridge and are also paying for it to be destroyed.
there must be some serious backhanders going on somwhere within the council.
the is a facebook group dedicated to the saving of the bridge and its link is ...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=6836653155

if any of you guys are at a loose end tomorow around 12.45 then please come along and join in this protest. i do beleive there will be media present and alos reps from the council and university.

i havent actualy got any pics of the bridge as the ones i have a way to dark to post but hopefully i can leave it up to one or 2 others that post here to maybe pop a few up.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Sep 11, 2009)

have actually got this pic from a freind of mine and shows the bridge in all its glory in use many years ago.


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 11, 2009)

hi il try and make it hopefully see you tommorow


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Sep 11, 2009)

ill be there BUT we must keep the chains away from MRsam as i suspect he will try and chain himself to the bridge


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 11, 2009)

lol ive got to come now you have said that just to see him do that


----------



## littlelaura (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1P8cME98KY[/ame]


Anyone who can come tomorrow please do, your support is greatly needed to save her !!


----------



## Misstee (Sep 12, 2009)

Impossible for me to get there but I'll be with you guys in spirit. 

A total travesty. Thanks Wayne for highlighting this and Laura for posting the film.


----------



## Mr Sam (Sep 12, 2009)

waynezbitz1 said:


> ill be there BUT we must keep the chains away from MRsam as i suspect he will try and chain himself to the bridge



maybe no chains but im very tempted to climb it during said protest



could you imagine the chaos.......road closure and councillers telling me not to jump


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Sep 12, 2009)

well the protest went well and after all that there was a mass exsoduss to the pump and tap pub for a pint in the summer sun.

whilst we were on route some naughty people had broken the locks on the entrance to the gate so the mass exsoduss went on an explore only to find a party going on with mixing decks ect.
so all this turned into "Rave at the bridge"
we had a grewat afternoon all chatting and listening to music and even the 2 resident policemen were only woried in case people climbed on the bridge.
things were ok till the riot van pulled up and then there were around 10 policemen on the bridge, although they wernt kicking people off when people left to refill there pints they wernt being let back on so the crowds quetly dispersed. here are a few pics.


what is that naughty man doing behind the banner with that padlock??





mr policeman talking to the crowds and enjoying himself.





mattdonut playing spiderman (although that normaly mr sams job)






the leicester exploring group sat chilling out.


----------



## littlelaura (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice one wayne !
Might stick a few of mine up when i get chance.
Was a great day and an amazing effort put in by all involved, very very well done chaps !


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Sep 12, 2009)

all i can say is fair play to the guys laying on the music, they played until 8pm and then the police shut the music down.
i suppose it was good of the police to let the guys carry on playing


----------



## littlelaura (Sep 12, 2009)

A few of mine from today, once again.. well done everyone. 
Couldn't have asked for better weather or better company to be protesting with. L.L x


Protest on the park, note the Leicester lot in the foreground...





MD and DieHardLove 'adorning' the bridge.





The Leicester lot take a break on the bridge





Rave stylee !!


----------



## Mr Sam (Sep 12, 2009)

our flag from previous visits











a bobby early on telling us to get down,,,,its dangerous






soon left us alone to get on with bannering and partying






rave time






this one was a very pleasant chap he is a member of the save the bridge facebook group and an avid adrian edmonson fan  his sergant however called in the cavalry to observe from a distance and make sure no one else joined in


----------



## boothy (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you to all for turning up and showing your support,was a cracking day and a big thanx to the party organisers.

THIS BRIDGE WILL BE DEMOLISHED WITHIN 2 WEKS


----------



## burb147 (Sep 13, 2009)

i had a good time whilst i was there shame i had to leave early on would have been good to have been around for the party. nice to meet some of you guys.


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 13, 2009)

was a really nice day and a very nice night,i really could not have spent it with a better bunch of people,the protest was full of people of various ages even my kids were there all the way up to late 60s all came to one to show a serious side of how much this bridge really means to us all,




we even had our own on site security paid for by the police but to by honest there was one police man who really stood out from the rest as he didnt want to see the bridge go either just a shame his commanding officer was not as nice
our site security shame about the door policy of 1 out no one back in
















we even had support from people in the street












all in all this was a peacefull protest where we was able to show how much our bridge means to us
i wont put the pictures up of me raving lol just hope no one else does
did make me chuckle when me,littlelaura,md and sam where told to get down as the bridge is dangerous !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Revolution (Sep 14, 2009)

I know people are obviously very passionate about keeping this bridge but I have a question.

If the bridge is to be retained how do you propose it is maintained and kept in good condition? It’s not actually in use and isn’t listed then surely keeping it is not viable.

I know it’s always sad to see buildings go and as the banner says “A city without old buildings is like a man without a memory.” But the flip side is that “A city with nothing but derelict buildings is a complete mess.”

Personally I like see old buildings and structures reused over time; but I do sometimes feel that there are times when a building’s use must come to an end. (Having said that I’m sure someone on here posted a link to a story about high level railway lines in America being made in public gardens which seemed a good idea to regenerate sites like this).

Either way; good luck with your future protests.


----------



## smiffy (Sep 14, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> I know people are obviously very passionate about keeping this bridge but I have a question.
> 
> If the bridge is to be retained how do you propose it is maintained and kept in good condition?


Well here's an idea ........
.......I wonder what the annual budget is in Leicester that is usually wasted......... .ahem.........I'm sorry.
...........I don't mean 'wasted' at all......... I meant to say.....
... 'sensibly spent'.....
.. on ..........detox clinics , replacement needle exchanges, advice centres, lawyers and solicitors to get them through the courts with as minimum a sentence as possible, doctors and nurses to help the poor wee mites back onto their feet after overdoses , counsellors to help them discuss their problems and why they can't stop ruining their own and other folks lives , the Police's time to 'attend' to them when they go housebreaking and mugging to fund their habits or fighting and knifing one another for 'territory' to tout their 'wares' on the streets .......... ?????????
Now then...........I just ....wonder...only 'wonder' mind you............God forbid ......not for one minute would I even be _suggesting_ that we stop spending that money on those sort of things................oh no.....
..... I am merely _inquiring_ and _idly wondering _what the budget is for all of that sort of stuff in Leicester ???? and....if that money were not so spent ........ would that be sufficient to put a coat of paint on that bridge every couple opf years ?????? Yes?? No???
It does seem very strange to me that we can find plenty of money to benefit a minority of self harming loathsome cretins and yet none for something to enhance and benefit (if only by its grace and beauty and architectural worth) the rest of the decent folk of that city......... .........


----------



## lost (Sep 14, 2009)

A rusty old bridge over human beings.
Good call.


----------



## smiffy (Sep 14, 2009)

uuuuummmmm...........yes actually.......... you could say that......but only if you classify drug scum as human which for various personal reasons I don't.


----------



## The_Revolution (Sep 14, 2009)

smiffy said:


> I am merely _inquiring_ and _idly wondering _what the budget is for all of that sort of stuff in Leicester ???? and....if that money were not so spent ........ would that be sufficient to put a coat of paint on that bridge every couple opf years ?????? Yes?? No???)



I would say they are completely different budgets for a start. There would be a council budget for maintenance of property and land so you have to look at how that's being spent and see where the money goes. I suspect the most likely option would be the closure of a playground or a community centre to fund the bridge and then it's no contest; the bridge has to go.

It's a shame the council didn't look at selling to private company or someone who'd look after it; especially as they sold it for £1.


----------



## smiffy (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes........
.......sadly I can guess thats actually what will/would happen ....
those in the seats marked 'powers that be' will tear the bridge down because the descision to do so has very probably been completely and absolutely agreed upon quite some time ago and in complete disregard for whatsoever the people of Leicester may think or wish................
....I was of course.. and from an entirely personal point of view ....
...........merely pointing out...
..... and admittedly in my own _occasionally_ sarcastic manner......
..... .which some people obviously 'get' and an awful lot don't....
........ that there is quite probably plenty of money sloshing around in various public purses in this country but that it is often spent on projects that do not nescessarily meet with great public approval........nor indeed projects that actually enhance the majority of the publics lifes in any way whatsoever....
...it is however ............deemed more 'correct' that we support such ..ahem...'projects'........
tsk tsk!.........what on earth was I thinking........bridges before humans indeed!.......
........... yes even the ones that couldn't give a flying monkies toss about the rest of society and exist within such society only to further their entirely personal requirements and objectives....like for example....getting smacked out of their brains................
yer not a Social Worker by any chance are you Mr Lost ????


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Sep 14, 2009)

they sold the bridge for £1 and are also spending 473k of the councils bugdet to demolish it as well.

the bridge is unused because i beleive plans have been afoot for many yeears to sell this off to the university and they painted the said bridge with only gloss paint around 15 years ago. 
At the time the painting contractor queryied the inferiour paint way back then and it was said that it was only temporary.

the bridge itself offers a very safe footpath over a very nasty road juction.

everything the council have done regarding the selling and destruction of this bridge has been done underhandedly and behind closed doors, the sort of thing you would expect to see from a cowboy development company and im sure there have been some nice cash backhanders along the way.

when they did a widlkife survey they only looked for bats on the bridge and not in the arches underneath.
also the structural survey pinpont 30 very bad points on the bridge when in fact at least 18 of the photos were of the same peice of metal but from different angles.


----------



## listerofsmeg (Sep 23, 2009)

I wish I had seen this post a few weeks ago as i would have been there in a shot!It is a HUGE shame that this bridge will be gone soon!


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Sep 23, 2009)

the 5th of october is D Day as thats when the semolition contractors move in so make sure you are there then and watch the fun unfold with the protesters ect


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 23, 2009)

waynezbitz1 said:


> the 5th of october is D Day as thats when the semolition contractors move in so make sure you are there then and watch the fun unfold with the protesters ect



see you there wayne


----------



## listerofsmeg (Sep 23, 2009)

depends what shift im on. ill try and be there


----------



## MD (Sep 23, 2009)

a back in the day photo you can just see the pub bottom left corner cut in half by a long chimney


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 25, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> I know people are obviously very passionate about keeping this bridge but I have a question. If the bridge is to be retained how do you propose it is maintained and kept in good condition? It’s not actually in use and isn’t listed then surely keeping it is not viable.



Actually it did have a use after the railway as the beggining of the 'Great Central Way' footpath. A long strech of trackbed from Duns Lane to Glen Parva, including the Bowstring Bridge, was purchased by Leicester City Council for a token payment. The Council received a Manpower Services Commission grant to engage craftsmen to supervise young people refurbishing the bridge. A footpath was laid out and lighting, bins, and benches provided, and many other bridges along the route were also refurbished. In an age where the council are constantly complaining about traffic levels, this provided a popular route to walk or cycle in and out of the city.


----------



## The_Revolution (Sep 25, 2009)

From the councils point of view I guess it’s cheaper to maintain a normal road crossing than a bridge. I did say “if” it doesn’t have a use then keeping it wouldn’t be viable. I think I mentioned that turning such locations into public spaces would be a good idea. 

Pity they decided not to really.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Sep 26, 2009)

ive been down there this afternoon and the place is looking like fort knox with all the razor wire and new fences put up to keep people out. we went up the path onto the bridge and the workman told us to get off as his bosses have told them to ring the police if they have problems with people.

im sure they will have problems next week when the contractors move in, ive heard some very strong rumours of all kinds of plans.


----------



## MD (Sep 26, 2009)

ill be popping down in the week!
text me when you free WB and we can all meet
for a pint


----------



## boothy (Sep 28, 2009)

I am so disappointed with Leicester City Council and De montfort uni(Demonfort) for allowing this bridge to be demolished.

They refubished the railway bridge over middleton st Aylestone a few years ago.why are they not refubishing this one,which is much more impressive.?

Demonfort have to much control over this city.Theres to many shady back handers going on.They only seem to be thinking of the money and the now.

I'm gutted


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 2, 2009)

well monday is D DAY. thats when the contractors are offciallly moving in. the place is buil;t up like fort knox (well so they think) and there is more razor wire than alcatraz but there is a huge protest going to take place on monday, ill be there being active and will have the camera as we are currently taking bets on how many people chain themselves to the bridge.

if you want to give support come along on the day from 8am even if its just to stop by and see all the comotion.

this is a fine peice of local history that is being teared down and destroyed through a strong web of coruption.

what about the poor bats that have been seen underneath the bridge....hmmmm lets see the guy doing the survey was bunged £50 and he miossed them.
the planning permision needed to demolish the bridge.....oh yeah theve fopund a loophole in the law and they dont need it.
the lists of scandals 
go on and on. the the favorite is the councellor in charge of all this being on the payroll of the uni. he is some kind of govenor there. this all seems very suspicios.


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Any of the posters been put up yet, as not seen any? I fear the word has not been spread enough yet


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 2, 2009)

to be honest rick i dont know if any have been made, we are trying to spread the word amongst the 4500+ facebook people but the word needs to get out as we are after numbers for the protest ive been asked to spread the word is much as i can and at the moment i can only do that sat at the PC


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmm its a difficult one. The turnout for the 'official' one was dissapointing really. I dont think the facebook people are enough, as loads of them wont bother on the day, loads joined the group and never even bothered to sign the petition! I would print posters out, but got no ink at the mo


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 2, 2009)

ive advertised it here and facebook and also gone through my freinds list for anybody living in the area also ive sent out a mass mail to people on the pumping staion group that may not know about it


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ah thats good mate, just a shame more people are not putting in the effort to get support, coz its gonna be needed! I'll be about of course!


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 2, 2009)

there are a few of us leicester lto about here and some dont use facebook and probably have never heard of this, also the are many people that use DP from the local area and towns that may want to come and help support it, failing that im sure its going to be an intersting day out. possibly a few people getting out of hand and arrests, you never know at these demonstrations


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 2, 2009)

waynezbitz1 said:


> there are a few of us leicester lto about here and some dont use facebook and probably have never heard of this, also the are many people that use DP from the local area and towns that may want to come and help support it, failing that im sure its going to be an intersting day out. possibly a few people getting out of hand and arrests, you never know at these demonstrations



your doing a cracking job wayne,il be there and have told loads about it,like you said we all dont use facebook im one of the few who dont and if it wasnt for you and the gang would never have heard about it so thanks


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 5, 2009)

was a long day but well worth it,see you and goldie tommorow
the more the better hope more people off here turn up,if anyone about tommorow from 8 till 8 come and say hello you cant miss us all be nice to meet


----------



## night crawler (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck guy's


----------



## smiffy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah seconded.
Best of luck to you all .give em hell.
I don't much like the priorities in this land anymore......
It seems that now more than ever before, money and the influence it buys , talks far louder than whatever an ordinary citizen may desire.


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 6, 2009)

If anyone can come down and give their support please do, there are usually people at the bridge from 9am until late in the evening everyday. Also if anyone that cant make it in the week can make it on saturday that would be great. If you need more info please pm me.


----------



## burb147 (Oct 7, 2009)

oooooooo im not sure i can make any more days this week due to various comitments but i can do saturday is it the same as before just turn up?


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 7, 2009)

PLEASE ANYONE WHO CAN PLEASE TURN UP SAT AT 9AM ONWARDS WE REALLY DO NEED YOUR HELP
there is kids and old alike going to be there and be nice to meet people


----------



## Lost Explorer (Oct 7, 2009)

I shall hopefully be down in that case


----------



## thebluefox (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm going to try and pop by tonight.


----------



## burb147 (Oct 8, 2009)

ill deffo be there saturday gonna try come down today and tomorrwo at some point and show my face to. adam you best be there.


----------



## losttom (Oct 8, 2009)

Im hoping to go down tonight after work for a bit, if i dont finish really late as i have been doing...


----------



## neninja (Oct 8, 2009)

Once gone these structures can never be replaced. The short sighted approach of some councils beggars belief.

In every town our heritage is being destroyed by 'elected' officials against the locals wishes. A big thumbs up to all those who've been involved in this protest.



On a side note, watching the programme about the Coventry Blitz the other night you could be forgiven for thinking the 'medieval' Coventry was destroyed by the Germans. In fact the council had been pulling down the medieval streets for 2 decades prior to any bombs being dropped. The Germans just finished the job already started.


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 8, 2009)

ive speant 2 evnings down with the protestors this week its not just us is every day normal (ad not so normal) people of Leicester turning out in support


----------



## Lost Explorer (Oct 8, 2009)

burb147 said:


> adam you best be there.



I shall try my best! Probably be down about lunch time ish


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 9, 2009)

i was down there till quite late last night, well in fact till 7am this morning. plan E was put inot place, dj fresh and diehard you will know what i mean, we reced carfully and succeeded with our plan and gained entry onto the bridge whilst on there for 10 mins (around 11pm ish last night) i had a phone call and it was the other half telling me that the police had called her and said that i was to get off the bridge. how they got her number i havent a clue whilst chatting i had a look around and saw we were surrounded by policemen, they were on the picket line and also park round the back, they had it covered from all angles, so we just laid low in one of the butresses for a bit, there were quite a few police and security flying around and then the enevitable happened....torchlight shinning on the bridge, it was there for a couple of minutes then dissapeared. the police were then hovering around until at least 4 am.
it was then i was just about to peep over the bridge down onto the road when i heard the gaste chain rattle so 1 roll of andrex later i went and hid again, then all went quiet. i then looked several minutes later to find ALL the banners and protest signs that decorated the hoarding were all torn down and there we probably about 150 of them. they are now completly littering the road area. 

now for the best bit.

it was mentioned on facebook that direct action was being taken so when i got there at 6pm last night there were undercover police asking questions about action and nobody had a clue and also the BBC had arrived and the local papers.

SO........................ at 5.30 am this morning we had a live feed to bbc radio leicester reporting from the TOP of the bow string bridge. with that we tagged the bridge with a st georges flag promptly looked around and managed to escape without being caught.

the council had been quite smug of the fact that they say the bridge was inpenetrable because of the amount of razor wire, police presence and 24 security.

well its the toughest explore yet but we managed it to perfection. all went as planned other than the fact the we had orignally planned to be carted off by the police after the press got their pictures.

so all in all our direct action plan went extremly well and im still buzzing from the whole thing


----------



## MD (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice one 
I may in fact pop up and grab a couple of shots 
from the top before it's too late. 
I'll keep going and taking photos of the whole demo


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 9, 2009)

ive heard that one of the workmen has taken our flag down and he has it draped over his shoulders.


----------



## burb147 (Oct 9, 2009)

excellent work from you as usual wayne and anyone else involved. i miss all the fun stuff bloody kids im there on saturday morning though. kids in tow teach them whilst they are young. lol.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 9, 2009)

waynezbitz1 said:


> i was down there till quite late last night, well in fact till 7am this morning. plan E was put inot place, dj fresh and diehard you will know what i mean, we reced carfully and succeeded with our plan and gained entry onto the bridge whilst on there for 10 mins (around 11pm ish last night) i had a phone call and it was the other half telling me that the police had called her and said that i was to get off the bridge. how they got her number i havent a clue whilst chatting i had a look around and saw we were surrounded by policemen, they were on the picket line and also park round the back, they had it covered from all angles, so we just laid low in one of the butresses for a bit, there were quite a few police and security flying around and then the enevitable happened....torchlight shinning on the bridge, it was there for a couple of minutes then dissapeared. the police were then hovering around until at least 4 am.
> it was then i was just about to peep over the bridge down onto the road when i heard the gaste chain rattle so 1 roll of andrex later i went and hid again, then all went quiet. i then looked several minutes later to find ALL the banners and protest signs that decorated the hoarding were all torn down and there we probably about 150 of them. they are now completly littering the road area.
> 
> now for the best bit.
> ...



Scary stuff reading the bit about the phone call, does that mean that DP is monitored as well to get an idea as to what is happeneing


----------



## losttom (Oct 9, 2009)

I left shortly before....
Nice one though Wayne


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 9, 2009)

losttom said:


> Im hoping to go down tonight after work for a bit, if i dont finish really late as i have been doing...



nice to see you turned up last night
mate as alot have said they will and dont,


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 9, 2009)

waynezbitz1 said:


> i was down there till quite late last night, well in fact till 7am this morning. plan E was put inot place, dj fresh and diehard you will know what i mean, we reced carfully and succeeded with our plan and gained entry onto the bridge whilst on there for 10 mins (around 11pm ish last night) i had a phone call and it was the other half telling me that the police had called her and said that i was to get off the bridge. how they got her number i havent a clue whilst chatting i had a look around and saw we were surrounded by policemen, they were on the picket line and also park round the back, they had it covered from all angles, so we just laid low in one of the butresses for a bit, there were quite a few police and security flying around and then the enevitable happened....torchlight shinning on the bridge, it was there for a couple of minutes then dissapeared. the police were then hovering around until at least 4 am.
> it was then i was just about to peep over the bridge down onto the road when i heard the gaste chain rattle so 1 roll of andrex later i went and hid again, then all went quiet. i then looked several minutes later to find ALL the banners and protest signs that decorated the hoarding were all torn down and there we probably about 150 of them. they are now completly littering the road area.
> 
> now for the best bit.
> ...



lol i know exactly what you mean ,just wish when i went at 10.30 id have came back,
id love to know how they got your number,
i knew that bloke was a police man,nicely dressed and talking bollocks
see you latter
well done wayne and company good work


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 9, 2009)

well it seems as ive been in beed for the day, the police turned up at around lunchtime taking the details of my cvan, so im sure ill be reached by the long arm of the law at some point. As to night crawlers comment, i think you would probably be suprised at what the police monitor.
over the last few months of the facebook campaign to save the bridge ive had policemen try to add me on freinds lists so they can be nosey.

But even if they are looking here as well.
the access point was found by a freind over a week ago. it was kept to ourselves and was monitored over the week, im very suprised after all the extra razor wire they put up less then 5 yards away they never noticed the access point and welded it shut.

then our only other fence was 2.4 meters high fully loaded with razor wire we had noticed that somebody had moved a bit of gravel undernaeth so we made moved the gravel a little more.

but the police are cringing every time they here the "direct action".
well proving a point that the inpenetrable bridge was pentatrable and with use of no tools or no damage and the fact that we got the england flag flying was my Direct action and it was a buzz doing it.


----------



## Kingblag (Oct 9, 2009)

Fair play for getting onto the bridge and the flag was still flying at 2.30pm this afternoon when i nipped down after work. I did wonder how it looked as if loads of peoples notes that where stuck to the metal fence appeared to have been ripped off? so much for being the "enviromental city" when they are left to litter the floor!
anyhow got a couple of pics on the cam phone from today. Iam i right in thinking there is a gathering tomorrow? I'm on a rare weekend off so would love to show my support for keeping this stunning bridge. If anyones about it would be good to have someone to chat to instead of being on my lone some


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 9, 2009)

hi kingblag, the flag you refer to is a flag that was put up there by other fellow DP users quite a few weeks ago.
the flag we put up was twice the size and when the bbc radio leicester reporter went down this morning she watched a workman take it down and drapes it over his shoulders.

i will be down at the protest tommorow with my two boys so come over and say hello, to be honest as goldie87 and diehardlove will say they are all a very freindly bunch and it often makes for quite an entertaining day.

im in talks with a mate of mine and trying to get a jazz band to play on sunday afternoon in the muiddle of the new road island they have put in placve, this should draw some attention and raise awareness of the campaign and also raise some spirits for the guys that have doen a 60+ hour week holding banners up.


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 10, 2009)

waynezbitz1 said:


> hi kingblag, the flag you refer to is a flag that was put up there by other fellow DP users quite a few weeks ago.
> the flag we put up was twice the size and when the bbc radio leicester reporter went down this morning she watched a workman take it down and drapes it over his shoulders.
> 
> i will be down at the protest tommorow with my two boys so come over and say hello, to be honest as goldie87 and diehardlove will say they are all a very freindly bunch and it often makes for quite an entertaining day.
> ...



cheers wayne, and the lads and ladies who have been there 60 hours plus you know who you are and so do we
it will be a good day as after spending quite some time there all week it was surprising how varied the group was from kids to the elderly all for one cause and surprising how knowledgable some of the protesters are well worth talking to them
i have seen the band play and can say they are very talented and look forword to seeing them
PLEASE PLEASE IF YOU HAVE SOME TIME EVEN 10 MINS PLEASE COME AND JOIN IN AS BELIEVE IT OR NOT YOU WILL MAKE A DIFFERENCE IF ONLY TO SAY HELLO AND KEEP US COMPANY
I WOULD LIKE TO MEET YOU AND KNOW THE REST OF THE BUNCH WILL TOO im the ugly one in a black coat lol
its surprising how friendly the group is and you will be made welcome
ALL TEA AND BACON COBS APRECIATED LOL


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 10, 2009)

its still not to late to come and help this landmark, several of us urbexers have been down there since early this morning and a few are still there. please stop by and say hello


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 10, 2009)

waynezbitz1 said:


> its still not to late to come and help this landmark, several of us urbexers have been down there since early this morning and a few are still there. please stop by and say hello



was a good day we gave loads of leaflets out in hi vis jackets and had a large turn out today,was a very good but long day lol and very funny watching the dmu itch
i was knackered in the pub nearly failing sleep think you did well wayne staying awake too

SHAME WE DIDNT GET ANY BACON COBS MASSIVE WINK WINK


----------



## losttom (Oct 11, 2009)

You didnt need any bacon cobs after all that pea soup and sausage casserole did you Dave?!


----------



## burb147 (Oct 11, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> was a good day we gave loads of leaflets out in hi vis jackets and had a large turn out today,was a very good but long day lol and very funny watching the dmu itch
> i was knackered in the pub nearly failing sleep think you did well wayne staying awake too
> 
> SHAME WE DIDNT GET ANY BACON COBS MASSIVE WINK WINK



did i miss the large turn out when i got there after a long night of food posioning sickness there were only five of us plus our kids then you turned up did everyone turn up later?


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 11, 2009)

burb147 said:


> did i miss the large turn out when i got there after a long night of food posioning sickness there were only five of us plus our kids then you turned up did everyone turn up later?



yes we had a massive turn up during the day and loads more at night,i eat the pub out of casserole lol
but was a long day shame you could only stay for a hour but maybe next week


----------



## MD (Oct 11, 2009)

wasnt many there this afternoon


----------



## mexico75 (Oct 11, 2009)

Has it been demo'd yet?


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 11, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> Has it been demo'd yet?



NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

will take a while to do that so please all still come


----------



## MD (Oct 11, 2009)

it wont be long mex 
very poor turn out this afternoon
and those that were there disappeared after a while 
the place isnt very secure tho i had a really good look today 
so as i have the time im going up for one last time


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 11, 2009)

MD said:


> it wont be long mex
> very poor turn out this afternoon
> and those that were there disappeared after a while
> the place isnt very secure tho i had a really good look today
> so as i have the time im going up for one last time



all weeks turn up been good and yesterday afternoon was good,
dont know about today as out,did wayne etc go


----------



## MD (Oct 11, 2009)

that karen girl was there when we got there 
she was replaced by some students later on..

notice the vandal grease on some of the fence panels now??


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 11, 2009)

MD said:


> that karen girl was there when we got there
> she was replaced by some students later on..
> 
> notice the vandal grease on some of the fence panels now??



lol yeah red shit
bloody horrible messy crap near main gates
is that the stuff you mean as on the front line they are covered with it seen some piss heads climb them and get covered lol


----------



## celestialjen (Oct 11, 2009)

I've been working ridiculously long hours this week so haven't been able to make the protests yet. Good work on the protests though. Can't believe it was sold for a quid!


----------



## Lost Explorer (Oct 11, 2009)

I guess this week is crunch time really. I will try and get down there as much as possible this week!


----------



## celestialjen (Oct 11, 2009)

In that case, I will try and pop down on Tuesday then if the protests are still continuing


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 11, 2009)

celestialjen said:


> In that case, I will try and pop down on Tuesday then if the protests are still continuing



lol il be there 
try your best adam
i recommend sausage casserole 2 pounds and fucking cracking


----------



## losttom (Oct 12, 2009)

I too recommend the 2 quid sausage casserole....unless Daves eaten it all!!
Il try and get down again when i can


----------



## mexico75 (Oct 12, 2009)

Has it been demo'd yet?


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 12, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> Has it been demo'd yet?



no !!!!!!!!


----------



## MD (Oct 12, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> Has it been demo'd yet?



wont be long,
IMO its all too little too late this sort of stuff should have been planned properly 
weeks ago 
protest on the bridge get the police involved its only trespass so only as you find a way in without damaging anything 
when we first bannered the bridge we made sure it made the papers.
a few people standing around and cars hooting is doing much now


----------



## Trousercowboy (Oct 12, 2009)

Matt are they demoing the Pump & Tap too?


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 12, 2009)

yup


----------



## MD (Oct 12, 2009)

Trousercowboy said:


> Matt are they demoing the Pump & Tap too?



yes mate no idea when tho 
as it belongs to the DMU
could be a while yet tho as the DMU hasnt applied for planning permission yet to build the new stuff!!
but no doubt it will be passed


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 12, 2009)

Its such a shame that they got away with it. Lets just hope the pub is left standing for a bit longer its nice there.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

matt we all know the problems of why it was left too late, there was a facebook group full of people wanting nothing but glory.

there are ways of stopping it and hindering it.
there are bats living in the arches, after spending the night on the bridge on thursday i saw and heard them for mysaelf rather than just beleiving what other people have said.

the bat conservation trust needs to be bombarded with emails from different people about this.

also the HSE needs to be bombarded with emails about the dangerously low razor wire around the lower perimeter.

but the usual problemn is you have lots of people with ideas but nobody bothers to follow their ideas up.

there are only 2 of us emailing the bat people and it needs a few more, at least if they see lots of mails it may get them to act quicker.

at the moment they are only removing the layer of dedbri and tarmac off the top of the bridge and no demolition has started yet, SO if we cant get the bat people to put an order on the bats then work will have to stop for a short while and that enables us to gain a little time.

ive been in contact with a personal freind of pete watermans regarding saving the bridge and hopefuly i should be recieving a call in the next day or so from him to see what he can do to help so we may get some celebrity help. 

i know its all clutching at straws but now the group admins on the facebook dsite have realised that they cant do much they have stepped aside and let the dooers take over.


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope something is done about the bats, although I suspect they will be ignored again. TBH I think its years too late, they irreversibly damaged the area with Leicester City Challenge. It was in the latter years of that when they set the ball rolling for demolition of the bridge too.


----------



## Trousercowboy (Oct 13, 2009)

Man that pub should be saved too...my old band used to play there back in the mid 90's, thus meaning it's the equivalent of The Cavern. Damn those Polytechnic fools...


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 13, 2009)

i was speaking to andy husein who owns the bussiness for the pub (he used to own the building too untill rthe deal fell through for him to buy the bridge) and he has it in writing that he is to be given a years notice to quit the pub. no such notive has been given so the pub is safe for at least another year


----------

